# Promote your vet!



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

How about everyone that has found a vet that will treat our mice a mention here, probably a good format would be:

Country:
County:
Town:
Zip/post code:
Name of practice:
Telephone Number:
Type of animal treated:


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Good idea.
Probably a mod can tell us if such a public vet list is according to the forum rules.
I know that in most German forums such a list is hidden but you can ask for it per pm.
Not that anyone gets into trouble.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

most of the rules are set out according to phbb and as such the list is acceptable as the contact details of the vets are otherwise available in the public domain either through various country specific websites or online telephone directories, so no breach in any rules whatsoever.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

My aim is to help sick animals as time can play an important role as to life and death, phoning around for a vet can use up alot of that precious time. This forum topic will hopefully just include those vets around the world that are known to treat mice.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Country: England
County: Oxfordshire
Town: Wantage
Zip/post code: OX12
Name of practice: Danetree Vets
Telephone Number: 01235 770227
Type of animal treated: All kinds (mostly domestic)
I recommend asking for Danny. He is very compassionate and doesn't give me funny looks! He also seems very knowledgable. When I took a mouse to be put down he anesthetized her first before euthanising her. He said he didnt want her to feel any pain.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Country:USA
County: Harford 
Town: Abington
Zip/post code:21009
Name of practice:Chadwell Animal Hospital
Telephone Number:443-512-8338
Type of animal treated:All( Dogs, cats, horses, exotics,wildlife)

I love these guys. After our vet of 15 years died last year, we found them trough a reference.
They are reasonably priced, experienced, friendly and available.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Country: Germany
County: NRW
Town: Recklinghausen
Post code: 45659
Name of practice: Kleintierklinik Menzel; Dr.Judith Wabnitz
Telephone Number: 02361 57833

Real specialists,hightech diagnostic equipment,24 hours emergency ambulance,professionel and sensitive treatment of mice and rats.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Country: England
County: Berkshire
Town: Reading
Zip/post code: RG1 5AS
Name of practice: Abbey Veterinary Group
Telephone Number: 0118 987 1693 
Type of animal treated: All small animals

I had a buck neutered here, which was done brilliantly. Very caring and understanding vets. Had multiple mice PTS here and they anaesthetise prior to the injection.


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

does anyone have reccomendations for good vets near Slough? I should be moving there shortly from the North East of England. If no one else has any suggestions I might try the one Maddeh reccomended above, but Reading is still a bit of a haul from Slough.

Thanks.


----------

